# Brandnew Industries Inc. - beehive brander supplier



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah Scott did a GREAT job on the business with us 
they tryed to pour a mold for mine and is didnt look right in there eyes so they CNC a bronze head and didnt charge me for the machining of the head 
then shipped it out fast. 

very happy with Brand New Industries !!!!!!!!

ps i got the 0ne inch size so that it makes a good brand across frames tops and boxes


----------

